# 1900 bicycle



## supper15fiets (Jun 18, 2008)

..what is the weight off a complete 1900 28 inch bicycle ?
i have to know for shipping...


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 19, 2008)

Ron-

Tough question to answer, but they are fairly light in general, maybe 30-40 pounds.

With that said, when it comes to shipping, it really does not matter what it weighs, it is the dimensional weight that gets you. A standard bike box measures less than 130 inches will ship as a 70lb pound box no matter what its actual weight is. I am not sure if this rule is the same for International shipments, but it works that was here shipping domestically.


----------

